# Mario Grandi pipes from Rome Italy



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

eBay Seller: futurepipes: items on eBay.com
here he is on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=mario+grandi+pipes&aq=0&oq=Mario+Grandi





I ordered two on sight. These things are beautiful! And the price is unmatched from what I've seen in hand made Italian pipes. Has anyone purchased one and if so what was the smoking experience like?

here are the two I ordered:
PIPE MARIO GRANDI ITALY BRIAR CAVALIER NEW PIPES - eBay (item 370207634565 end time May-28-09 20:53:10 PDT)
PIPE MARIO GRANDI ITALY BRIAR FIAMMATA NEW PIPES - eBay (item 310144428096 end time May-28-09 20:54:34 PDT)


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice pipes. Most people around here seem to talk highly of the Mario Grandi's.


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

I have two of them. They are great smokers. My only complaint is the giant I purchased has a draft hole that is just a little bit off centered, but a good smoker nonetheless. 

They delivery extremely quick. I've received their pipes quicker than orders from the East coast.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I guess I should have used the search feature as this has been discussed on the forums over the last two years. Sorry guys.:doh:


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn! Those are nice. You don't see many/any handmades go for that price. I'm ordering one!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I think for the craftsmanship in his pipes his prices are great. For me many of his designs are too freehand. But I'm sure I'll add one to the collection sooner or later.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mario Grandi
The Mario Grandi line was created in late 2006 by Aldo Pierluigi and his family as a sub-brand of their mainstay brand Mastro Beraldi.
Mario Grandi often show unusual and imaginative shapes - some really take getting used to. Every now and then you may find a pipe with some minor negligence concerning the workmanship. To give an example: the shank / stem junction sometimes shows a little split. Even though the quality is generally very high and you will hardly find any other (mainly) hand-crafted pipes at such affordable prices.

Link:
Mario Grandi - Pipedia

Mastro Beraldi
Aldo Pierluigi emerged as a pipemaker around 1976/77. He stamped his earlier freehand pipes "Per mei amici" (For my friends). As it seems, Pierluigi chose a more commercialised way of pipemaking by creating the Mastro Beraldi line, which is mainly offered in the United States. This is not to say that these pipes are of infirior quality!
Citation from the homepage:
"Mastro Beraldi pipes are completely hand crafted by Aldo Pierluigi and his family who has been making pipes in Rome since the '70s using artisan's techniques and tools.
The experience acquired in the last 30 years led to the realization of this line of hand made pipes, different one from the others, with the aim of offering to the smokers a high quality product at an excellent price.
The briar wood is Italian and is carefully selected and aged.
The mouthpiece, also by Italian factories, is made of ebonite of the best quality internally strengthened with a special pin to protect against breakage. The finishing touches are obtained with new water colours and varnish.
The rings, trimmings, accessories and packages are individually designed to complement each unique pattern. For the typical manifacture and the selected and used materials we guarantee that this pipe is a totally hand made, made in Italy and ecological product."

link
Mastro Beraldi - Pipedia

OldToby.com • View topic - Interview with Aldo Pierluigi


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

The two pipes arrived today. Let me say they are wonderful and I want to offer the following praise. These are two of the nicest looking pipes in my whole collection and that is saying alot considering some of the makes I have in there. If you stamp another Itallian Makers name on these they could easily pass for $900-$1200 on the market because the quality and artistic beauty is there. They are that nice and I detect not a single flaw in either grain, stem, bowl or drill hole. The finish is stunning. My prediction is there is no way he stays this cheap for long. Sooner or later recognition will come his way and he will adjust his prices accordingly.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

Good to hear you are pleased with your Grandi's! I bought these two the other day after doing some research on these pipes. Seems they get rave reviews. They should be delivered today or Monday, can't wait!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Concerning the smoking qualities:

Nice balance in the hand
Very comfortable bit
The Draw is open (Very much like my Becker)
Has a carbon lined bowl

I am breaking in the more traditional shaped Apple at the moment. loaded a half a bowl of McClelland 2010 and had a very enjoyable smoke. the pipe got a little hot but thats to be expected during the break end period. I am looking forward to building some cake a cooling it down a bit. Pretty encouraging first smoke though.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

At the request of "Futurepipes" here is his reply to those who read this forum

"Hi,
we've just read your pipe forum and the comments written in it.
Please, copy our message there.
we want to thank you and the other smokers for the positive comments on our work and pipes.
We guarantee we'll go on selling our pipes in ebay at an affordable price because we want that all the smokers around the world can buy and try a beautiful really hand made pipe at a real price.
We'll go on working like this everyday
Thanks to you
future pipes rome"

- futurepipes


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

That's nice to hear from them. I absolutely love the two I just purchased and really want to get a smooth finish one next. But the wife said NO! so I have to find a way around the "Master of Finances" :biggrin:


----------

